

On Rebranding: The Evolution of a Startup Identity - zende
http://blog.balancedpayments.com/rebranding-poundpay-balanced

======
medinismo
This is a great piece and something we had to think about a lot ourselves.

Name changes never makes it to the top of the list, as it often times it masks
other - bigger - problems about story telling and value prop.

That however may not apply to payments, where trust matters most - so this is
a really good read if you are thinking about it!

------
jusben1369
I think the dates in your post need to be corrected?

~~~
jareau
Thanks. Fixed them. Anything else amiss?

